# does anyone give there dog K9 super fuel?



## chikle134 (Jan 12, 2011)

i just ordered it for my pitbull and i want some opinions on it? any reviews?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i have not used superfuel but i do use k9 godog by the same company. i do like that product. i have heard of others that use superfuel and have liked it a lot.


----------



## chikle134 (Jan 12, 2011)

is the k9 godog used for the same thing?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

go dog is more for an after workout recovery.


----------



## chikle134 (Jan 12, 2011)

ok so is k9 super fuel, it just has protein in it as well


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

yeah the way i see it superfuel is like a protein shake and godog is like gatorade or glukos (in people terms )


----------

